# Veteran's Day / Thank You, Veterans



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 11, 2012)

To Reaver and anyone else who served in the U.S. armed forces or put his life on the line to protect the innocent:

Thank you.

Those two words hardly do justice considering that I'm thanking you for putting your life on the line in what is essentially a never-ending battle against terrorists and tyrants who, for some reason, want to kill a bunch of innocent people. I wish we could have a world without war, and I'm sure that since you've fought in a war, you share this wish because you know better than anyone what war really is.

But war can't be wished away, and since it can't be, I'm grateful that there are people like you who join the military and train to defend our country. I am sorry that you had to and glad you did at the same time. I hope that makes sense. If not, then let's just go back to the short version:

Thank you, heroes.

 ~The Sidekick


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2012)

Let's hope for a safe return for all the men and women in uniform abroad.


----------



## FatCat (Nov 12, 2012)

It's so crazy that so few do so much. With the sacrifice that all the men and women of the armed forces undertake to ensure our way of life, it seems that one day set aside to reflect on such courage and dedication hardly does justice to those who have chosen to wear the uniform.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you for this post. My great grandfather was in the Air Force and my father was in the Army and is now in the Reserves. One of my close friends just joined the Navy last year. I remember as a kid how hard it was because my father had to leave home so much. So Thank you to all the Veterans for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 23, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> To Reaver and anyone else who served in the U.S. armed forces or put his life on the line to protect the innocent:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



Thank you, simple words, but so meaningful.
To some veterans who never felt welcome for their service, it means so much.
Even to me, a peace time veteran, it still means alot.

During the holidays, it is still tough to be away from families peace time or wartime.

"Christmas on duty"
http://severinr.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=144#/d2fm7qx
I also posted this in Showcase, same title.


----------

